# 2 Netzwerke 2 WLANs suche kostengünstiges Gerät zum Routen



## jeipack (13. Dezember 2011)

Hi Forum
Wir wollen zwei WLANs aufbauen mit jeweils unterschiedlichen Subnetmasken. 
Ein WLAN "Router" ist schon vorhanden, einen zweiten könnte noch hinzugekauft werden.
Gut wäre, ein Gerät dass sowohl WLAN als auch zwischen den Netzwerken routen kann (Sprich Gateway?).

Sinn ist es, dass das zweite Netzwerk nur für Gäste ist und diese nicht in das eigentliche Netzwerk kommen sollen.



Für Tipps bin ich dankbar
jeipack


----------



## sheel (13. Dezember 2011)

Hi

meinst du:
Alle sollen ins Internet kommen
aber nur Nicht-Gäste dürfen bestimmte interne Geräte verwenden?


----------



## jeipack (14. Dezember 2011)

Genau.
Alle sollen ins Internet kommen aber nur Nicht-Gäste sollen andere Geräte (Fileserver, etc) nutzen und auch _sehen_ können.

Deshalb war unsere Idee da einfach 2 Netzwerke auf zu bauen, sprich:
192.168.1.x
und
192.168.2.x

und diese auch mit zwei verschiedenen WLANs betreiben.

Das einzige Problem ist jetzt das Routen zwischen den Netzen. 
Also wenn 192.168.1.1 der Internetzugang ist, dann muss es ja irgendwo ein Gateway haben der von 192.168.2.x auf das andere Netz und dort ins Internet kommt.


----------



## chmee (16. Dezember 2011)

Du bindest den zweiten Router ins erste Netz ein und gibst im WAN-Bereich jene feste IP-Adresse des ersten Adressbereiches als Zugang ein, baust das WLAN-Netz wie gewünscht auf, fertig. Man sollte nochmal überlegen, ob es andersrum besser ist (1. Router Gastzugang, und 2. Router intern)..

Zudem gibt es Router, die das direkt können und Alternativ-Firmwares, die es auf dem "alten" Router ermöglichen. zB Linksys WRT54GL mit DDWRT oder Tomato. Du brauchst also uU keinen zweiten Router aufstellen.

mfg chmee


----------

